
Minecraft adds Ordnance Survey Great Britain terrain data - refrigerator
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24177844
======
citricsquid
Poor article from the BBC. Minecraft has not added the data to the game, a
third party created the world. Here is a link to the third party blog post
that talks more about the world and contains a download:
[http://blog.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/2013/09/minecraft-
creating-...](http://blog.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/2013/09/minecraft-creating-a-
map-of-great-britain/)
[http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/innovate/developers/minecraf...](http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/innovate/developers/minecraft-
map-britain.html)

~~~
teh_klev
Fairly typical of BBC News articles these days unfortunately - regardless of
whether it's TV or online reporting.

------
PhasmaFelis
Hmm, have the height limitations been removed? I know at one point Minecraft
worlds were technically infinite horizontally but limited to...256? 512?
meters vertically, from bedrock to skybox, which is obviously not enough for
most real-world terrain. I haven't played in ages, though.

I saw a video from one modder who managed to, not remove, but _rotate_ the
height limitation, producing a cavern world that was 256 meters wide and
infinitely long and deep. He tweaked the terrain generator to accomodate it,
too; there was no surface, just uncountable miles of vast tunnels. It was
creepy.

~~~
russellsprouts
The height limit is still 256, I believe. There is a mod that uses cubic chunk
loading to avoid this.

~~~
Bpat
I'm 99% sure it is no longer limited. Notch and Co. added some code so that it
can dynamically increase the height in an area allowing for taller builds.

~~~
javert
"the top face of the highest block that can be placed is at Y-coordinate 256."
-[http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Altitude](http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Altitude)

I'm pretty sure what you're thinking about did happen: the height limit used
to be 128 and when Notch added some code, it made for a (relatively) big
improvement to 256.

